
‘We Were Wiped Out’: New Yorkers Preyed on Chicago Cabbies - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/04/nyregion/taxi-medallions-chicago.html
======
shaneprrlt
> Unlike in New York, where regulations and the density of the city core have
> partially shielded yellow cabs from the effects of competition from ride-
> hailing companies, the taxi industries in Chicago and other cities have been
> devastated by Uber and Lyft.

Chicago resident here, the change didn't feel devastating to consumers and the
drivers I talk to who used to drive Taxis much prefer driving for Uber/Lyft.

